# [split] how do I tortoise-proof my fence?



## cluelessneighbor (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello turtle and tortoise lovers, I do not have any turtles but think they are amazing beautiful creatures. I am really scared right now because my neighbor has 2 or 3 but I am really not skilled enough to tell you what types. They keep burrowing into my yard and I really wouldn't mind it at all if I didn't have 2 dogs that I fear may kill them. My husband, kids, and I have tried very hard to fill in holes, fix the fence where they push almost through it, and every time that we notice anything disturbed we hunt for them and make sure they aren't in our yard before letting our dogs out back. Well last night my dog went out late at night to do her business before bed and I heard her out there making weird sounds so I went to call her inside and she came running WITH A TORTOISE IN HER MOUTH!! Omg I could have died and as she got close to me she literally threw it.....just launched it across my patio right at me like we were playing fetch.....it landed on its back after rolling 3x and I did turn it over then get my neighbor to come and get it but then this morning[/color][/size][/font] another one was in my yard. I am scared to death that my dog is going to kill one of them and I don't know what else I can do to keep them out of my yard and free from the teeth of my dogs. Do you guys have any advice on what I as a neighbor can do to help prevent them from getting into my yard? I still don't know where the last 2 came in. I wish I knew more about them so I could help him keep them safe but I do promise you all that I am doing everything in my power to keep my dogs away from them and last night I had no idea they were in my yard because like I said there was no sign of a hole or broken spot in the fence. I will die if my dogs hurt them


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm so glad you found our site, and I hope we're able to help with your problem.

First of all, go all along the fence line that abuts your tortoise neighbor's yard, and try to find where the tortoises are come through. What kind of fence is it? Chances are, you'll find a hole under the fence and it will just be filling the hold and placing a brick or something there to discourage re-digging by the tortoises. 

Since you neighbor doesn't seem willing to tortoise-proof his side, you'll have to do it on your side.

In order to give you some better ideas, we'll need to know what kind of fence is in place.


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice that you care about your neighbors torts. I personally, would tell the neighbor what is happening and ask them to tort proof the fence. If they didn't, I would collect each tort as they came over and either keep them as my pets or rehome them to people that actually cared about them, as it doesn't seem the neighbors do.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## shellysmom (Sep 16, 2012)

wellington said:


> Nice that you care about your neighbors torts. I personally, would tell the neighbor what is happening and ask them to tort proof the fence. If they didn't, I would collect each tort as they came over and either keep them as my pets or rehome them to people that actually cared about them, as it doesn't seem the neighbors do.



I kind of like it, this tough love approach. 

Seriously, though, you are an awesome neighbor to put up with this and be so worried about it. Since your neighbor knows the torts are getting into your yard and they have done nothing to rectify the burrowing, they are kind of acting like they don't care too much whether their pets live or die. That's sad. You could try filling the holes with big rocks and then also lay out pavers, or flat stepping stones, or something along the fence line to discourage new digging.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 16, 2012)

I just wanted to let you know, as I was reading your post this was all I could think of was:

I've always wanted to have a neighbor just like you.
I've always wanted to live in a neighborhood with you.

So, let's make the most of this beautiful day.
Since we're together we might as well say:
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?
Won't you be my neighbor?
Won't you please,
Won't you please?
Please won't you be my neighbor?

http://video.pbs.org/video/1415187976/


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I just wanted to let you know, as I was reading your post this was all I could think of was:
> 
> I've always wanted to have a neighbor just like you.
> I've always wanted to live in a neighborhood with you.
> ...



haha, lol, YES! (RIP Mr. Rogers)


----------

